# 2010 UScA Sieger Show



## robinhuerta

Anyone on this board going?...or exhibiting??


----------



## Doc

Where and When?


----------



## robinhuerta

Lake Geneva, WI. June 4th -6th 2010


----------



## Doc

No.


----------



## robinhuerta

I really didn't think you were going .....I was being polite.
Curious to see if there were "others" who might be participating....?


----------



## Liesje

I can't participate anymore *cough cough* and would have liked to have gone to watch but the protection is on Friday and working classes on Sunday. Fridays I work, Sundays are training for us.


----------



## Doc

robinhuerta said:


> I really didn't think you were going .....I was being polite.
> Curious to see if there were "others" who might be participating....?


And I was being honest. If it were somewhere other than WI, I would go. But early June in WI is still winter isn't it?

I am sure you will be there and entered in every event, right? 

You really should take something for your cough Lies, someone may mistake it as a sarcastic jester. From your posts, it sounds as if Nikon wouldn't have any problems competing and placing in the show. :smirk:


----------



## Liesje

I would gladly enter except they've decided to be exclusive. I'm happy to take my entry fee money elsewhere. I do not care either way about the politics. Their loss.


----------



## Doc

In what way are they "exclusive"?


----------



## gagsd

Can't enter UScA events unless you are a member (or other AWDF org I think), but you can't be a member if you are a member of GSDCA or GSDCA-WDA.


----------



## Liesje

They've altered the by-laws to exclude those who are members of "competing" organizations, which means the WDA. Since I am secretary and co-founder of a WDA club, a WDA member, and a WDA photographer I can't really pretend to have no affiliation with the WDA. Before the change, I really had no allegiance to either organization, I simply entered whatever shows and trials are convenient for me (entered the 2009 USA Sieger Show). If I entered the USA show, probably nothing would happen, but I was not at all impressed with the show last year, so I'm not going out of my way to renew membership to an org that doesn't want me, plus have to pay to register my dog through them just to show him (with WDA you don't have to register your dog again). It's not worth it, and I'd rather be training than showing.


----------



## Doc

So your dog is discriminated against because its owner is a member of "the wrong" club. What a crock! Geeze, what has happened to us?

It smells of politics and greed - the evil axis that is destroying our breed.


----------



## Liesje

Apparently, but it's really not even worth the effort to get peeved over. There's always WDA, AWDF, DVG....plenty of other organizations that have clubs and shows and trials. This USA thing actually makes it easier for me, I'm spending a lot less on entry fees b/c I can't be tempted to enter their shows and trials. Like I said, if they don't want my money, it's their decision, I will just take it somewhere else...


----------



## Doc

Well one dayI will have a "show" down on the farm and anyone that has a German shepherd will be invited. Young, old, titled, untitled - it doesn't matter. Just bring your dog and let's get it on. I'll get old man Rubert and Justine to judge - as long as they stay off the juice for a day or two! We'll have a grand time. And when it's over, we'll sit around and drink beers and sing.


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies...I wish you were going even if as a spectator....ALWAYS great to see you!
If Carlos & I were not members of each organization....then we would not go either.
This year we have 6 dogs from our breeding(s) entered and a WL- DDR puppy from Kim.
Doc....I know how you "feel" about the Conformation Shows.(you've stated as much in the past).....thus my response....and no...we are not entered in every class.


----------



## Liesje

I'll talk to DH. I would be nice to have a break, even for a day! I want to see your sable dog. Do you still have Logan? He is my dog's half brother.

Do you know if the entries are posted anywhere? I thought last year we could see them online in advance...


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies...Carlos is WDA & SV...I am currently SV & UScA...until membership is up.
We have a Kennel Group this year (for the first time).....
The location for this year's show is practically in our back yard....this is why we can bring enough dogs for the Kennel Group.


----------



## robinhuerta

Yep...still have Logan...realistically deciding to sell him though.....can't keep another male right now.


----------



## Rusty_212

My wife and I are planning to go, just to watch. Probably will go on Sunday.


----------



## Doc

Today's Conformation Shows are a joke. But I would enter one just to show folks what a German shepherd used to look like. And then enter the same dog in a working exercise.

robinhuerta, when is your web-site going to be up and running. I can't wait to see your dogs.


----------



## robinhuerta

Doc...as soon as I can! I would love to invite you & others to view our dogs!
We are very proud of them....as most breeders are of their dogs!...otherwise why breed?
BTW....what's your website's link??...I believe that you once stated that you have a up & working site?!


----------



## Liesje

Doc, you can see plenty of Robin's dogs: von Huerta Hof - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results - German shepherd dog

Robin, if I was in your situation I'd definitely go! But only having one dog who I do not think I will show anymore, I'm thinking I'd rather save my vacation day for NASS since Julie and I photograph for the WDA (but USA gives us dirty looks for taking pics of our own dogs from outside the ring).


----------



## codmaster

robinhuerta said:


> Doc...as soon as I can! I would love to invite you & others to view our dogs!
> We are very proud of them....as most breeders are of their dogs!...otherwise why breed?
> BTW....what's your website's link??...I believe that you once stated that you have a up & working site?!


 
Robin, I just tried your web site and got a message saying Explorer could not display it!


----------



## robinhuerta

Yep...the website itself is still down...
The only pics we have (alot older pics & not professional), are the ones "floating" around on the PDB.....sorry.
We are hoping to be able to have one up & running again soon....but in my "life" today, ...it hasn't been on the _top priority_ list.


----------



## robinhuerta

Lies,
We plan on attending the NASS in Virginia also....hope we can *all* get together again there! Would love to see Julie again....I really like her!


----------



## agilegsds

I plan to be there as an observer. Not sure when yet, but as many days as possible since I live so close. Even though it's going to be a few years (at least) until my next dog, I'm looking forward to it as a way to research dogs and breeders.


----------



## Doc

robinhuerta said:


> Doc...as soon as I can! I would love to invite you & others to view our dogs!
> We are very proud of them....as most breeders are of their dogs!...otherwise why breed?
> BTW....what's your website's link??...I believe that you once stated that you have a up & working site?!


I will rebuild your web-site for you! I'll take this guy in exchange for my efforts ...

*SG Carlos von Huerta Hof*


I guess you heard the bad news about Zamp?


----------



## Doc

When and where in Virginia?


----------



## Liesje

It's posted on the WDA site:



Oct 15-17, 2010

North American Sieger Show, 2010
Fairfax Lake Park in Reston, VA.
SV Judge Rüdiger Mai (All Male Classes)
The Judge for the females will be announced after the April Board meeting.
Contact: Cindy Jones Petersen
Phone: 270-776-5940
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Xeph

Holy crap! I CAN GO TO THE NASS!!!


----------



## Doc

Me too! Jackie, you better wear that tye-dye tee so I can recognize you!!!! I can't remember but I have another show in October sometime, I hope it's not the same dates.


----------



## robinhuerta

LOL Doc! I LOVE Carlos!(the dog)...ok my husband (Carlos) too.
Too much stuff going on right now in my personal life, to worry much about the website.....I do miss having one though.
Hope to see you guys at the shows!.....whether we all agree or not on things.....it's still nice to "meet":greet: and have a beer over "debates"! LOL!...after all...we all agree...we love this breed.


----------



## Xeph

I'm less than 2 hours from the show site 

Win!


----------



## Liesje

Robin are you guys going to Topline?


----------



## Doc

robinhuerta said:


> LOL Doc! I LOVE Carlos!(the dog)...ok my husband (Carlos) too.
> Too much stuff going on right now in my personal life, to worry much about the website.....I do miss having one though.
> Hope to see you guys at the shows!.....whether we all agree or not on things.....it's still nice to "meet":greet: and have a beer over "debates"! LOL!...after all...we all agree...we love this breed.


I prefer to call the exchange of knowledge "dialogue". It turns into a debate late at night after many beers!:wild:


----------



## robinhuerta

Hi Lies,
Yes...we are entered in Topline also.....I hope the weather is good, we've been having some storms lately.....and the show is next weekend.
Are you coming?


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I am going to the Seiger in Virginia in October!


----------



## robinhuerta

Congratulations to all participants!
Even though the weather chose to not cooperate, the exhibitors & spectators were determined to have a good time!
I met several "new" people from the numerous web boards....including Yuliya from von Lotta Kennels...(a very nice person!.)


----------



## Liesje

Congrats to you and Carlos!!! A VA! You must be thrilled. I don't know if I've ever seen Cuervo show, will he be at NASS?


----------



## robinhuerta

Thank you Lies!
He (Cuervo) has always been a pleasure to show...
I don't know if we will show Cuervo at the NASS?! GREAT JUDGE...I would love to.....however;...our very dear friend Mike..owns Ivan, and we would like to also concentrate on promoting him too. (a really super young male).
Our "Team" comes first (for us)...we can always wait.....but we will see...when it is closer to show date.
Robin


----------



## Liesje

Oh yes I have seen Ivan several times, he is fabulous as well.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Robin... if you have some time... would like to talk to you sometime, or get an email address? I have been instructed that I should stick with the German Ring for Cullen, he isn't ANGLED enough for the AKC ring, and was told he would do well in German, so I will be up at the NASS hopefully to see what it's all about, but curious about how to start with him? I know it's a bit different, and all conformation people around here are more on the AKC, not experienced at all with the SV standards.


----------



## robinhuerta

I would love to offer any assistance.....if you PM me...I can send you my phone #.
I think my email address is listed in my personal profile?..
Sincerely,
Robin


----------

